# My Long Time Unsolved Reccurent Digestive Problems



## ankits (Jul 6, 2015)

I have been suffering from several digestive problems from last 5-6 years. It started with *diarrhea, loose motions and lower abdominal pain* in initial days and months and undergone allopathic treatments and medication with several doctors. The problems cured for some time but then several problems like *Gastric, Acidity*, and most irritating one,* nausea and fullness and bloating* in stomach and chest.

So during the last 5-6 years. I have undergone many treatments and a lot of medications and medical tests. Many of the tests like ultrasound showed no problems in abdomen but a bood test called widal test resulted postive and doctor told that I have *Typhoid/Enteritis infection* in *stomach and intestines*. During last 2-3 years, some Gastroenterologists recommended me to undergo upper-endoscopy and colonoscopy, so before 6-7 months from now in I undergone through both these proceedures and some ulcers were detected. So doctors prescribed required medicines. Again after taking medicines some relief was there but again the problems were not solved. Then the doctor told to have a *widal test* and again*Typhoid/Enteritis Infection* was there. So from last 1-2 year i am seriously suffering from various stomach and health problems such as *nausea, loss of appetite, underweight, fullness and heaviness in stomach and gas and Acidity*. Due to *nausea, and sometimes vomiting* on daily(most of the time) basis, I have no hunger or appetite for food most of the time due to which i feel weakness in body and pain in body parts and also feel *Vertigo(Dizziness)*. The Problem of *Incomplete Bowel Evacuation(Mixed of Diarrhea and constipation*) and Abdominal Pain is persistent since last few years which is very irritating.

During last 2-3 years I have take so many allopathic medicines and tried so many different doctors and spent a huge amount of money over this and still the problem from the root is not solved. I have become very frustrated and tensed. Please can anyone help me out to get rid of my problems in daily life of which *nausea, fullness, and heaviness *are the most irritating culprits due to which , I can't eat food properly.


----------



## Sclementine (Jul 17, 2015)

I feel your pain. I've been experiencing much of the same thing for the last 4 years (except I tend toward severe constipation, which just makes the fullness/bloating worse) and its progressively gotten worse. To top it off I'm pretty badly emetophobic which has made it difficult to deal with the persistent nausea.
Nothing really helps make it go away, but I do use some things that at least take the edge off. 
Betaine Hcl with pepsin is somewhat helpful at speeding up the stomach emptying. It has worked wonders for a lot of people, and even though for me it hasn't worked quite as well, it may help you. I've also found that mints, either peppermint or ginger, can be moderately helpful (ginger is a prokinetic). I'm on zofran for the nausea, which takes the edge off. I suffer from vertigo and equilibrium issues as well and in those cases I'll take some Drammamine.
As for the fulness/bloating, I'll also rub some peppermint essential oil on my stomach to try and calm that down.

All these things have only worked to take the edge off, and I'm still trying to figure out what exactly is wrong, but maybe these can help you. Hope they do.


----------

